# LOTM - August 2019 (alpine0000)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for August 2019 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one mem







ber journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken within the last month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

August 2019 Nominations:

1) trc - Lawn Journal










2) Austinite - Lawn Journal










3) ctrav - Lawn Journal










4) tcorbitt20 - Lawn Journal










5) alpine0000 - Lawn Journal










6) SNOWBOB11 - Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @trc's Emerald Zoysia and magnificent landscaping...

trc - Lawn Journal


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'll nominate @Austinite. He's doing a great job.

Lawn Journal



By the way, @Ware, I was glued to my seat for that whole sprinkler video.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

It's not always about the stripes gentlemen. My man @ctrav has been turning his lawn into a prized piece and he has earned his way into the LOTM slot. Just take a look at his journal! This is a well deserved nomination and hopefully a W in his book! He is beyond active in the TLF community as well as his geographical community!

Lawn Journal


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

*tcorbitt20*
I have never seen Bermuda that looks this healthy in a close up. Journal below
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=5887&start=180


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks @Sbcgenii


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I nominate @alpine0000










Lawn Journal


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> It's not always about the stripes gentlemen. My man @ctrav has been turning his lawn into a prized piece and he has earned his way into the LOTM slot. Just take a look at his journal! This is a well deserved nomination and hopefully a W in his book! He is beyond active in the TLF community as well as his geographical community!
> 
> Lawn Journal


I don't have the words to express my gratitude for this nomination. My lawn has certainly been a journey and yet there is so much more to do. Win lose or draw I am honored to have my name mentioned in this community...THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I'm nominating @SNOWBOB11. He's come along way with his reno (and he's Canadian).

Lawn Journal


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Harts Thanks man. This is the first time I've been nominated. Pretty awesome.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

tcorbitt20


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Woah! Never thought id end up here! Thabk you very much @tcorbitt20 !! Really appreciate the nomination! Thanks all.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Woah! Never thought id end up here! Thabk you very much @tcorbitt20 !! Really appreciate the nomination! Thanks all.


You have an awesome lawn sir!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Woah! Never thought id end up here! Thabk you very much @tcorbitt20 !! Really appreciate the nomination! Thanks all.
> ...


You as well my friend! Thanks!!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Woah! Never thought id end up here! Thabk you very much @tcorbitt20 !! Really appreciate the nomination! Thanks all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks @Harts

I knew I would get busy at work and was counting on backup to nominate @SNOWBOB11

Congratulations on the nomination @SNOWBOB11!


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Ware said:


> I nominate @trc's Emerald Zoysia and magnificent landscaping...
> 
> trc - Lawn Journal


Seconded. That dude got some Grade A landscaping & turf!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Voting is up!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Show Cliff aka @ctrav some love gentlemen!!


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Whoa, this is a tough month...


----------



## trc (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks @Ware and @learnt! Great looking lawns here!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@JTCJC it sure is brother! It sure is!

Make sure and vote for @ctrav ! Lol


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Two9tene said:


> @JTCJC it sure is brother! It sure is!
> 
> Make sure and vote for @ctrav ! Lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Man, there really are some sweet lawns this month. I chose alpine. His stripes look great.

Here's a pic I posted in my journal on 7/24 one day after a cut.

Bench HOC of 1"


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Yeah I noticed a pattern that individuals with nice stripes get voted up from month to month. Not to discredit their hard work but stripes doesn't always tell the whole story. It would be nice to see a nice lawn with an epic story win LOTM for a change. Otherwise we could call it SOTM, Just my 2¢. Please don't anyone get offended.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Yeah I noticed a pattern that individuals with nice stripes get voted up from month to month. Not to discredit their hard work but stripes doesn't always tell the whole story. It would be nice to see a nice lawn with an epic story win LOTM for a change. Otherwise we could call it SOTM, Just my 2¢. Please don't anyone get offended.


I love the stripes as well but will never have them as I can't seem to mow in a straight line 🤣🤪

Fact is lots of folks put in the work on there lawns, shrubs, flowers and so on. I salute anyone who at least makes an effort to take care of their own property or help it a neighbor.

Everyone has a story and I agree that the journal is important for our own edification and not so much to "dominate" a neighbor! I'm lucky being retired so I make time for my lawn out of the Joy/frustration of doing it. Raising granddaughters takes its toll so the lawn is my time but love it when they help!

Thanks so much for your efforts and support as it's truly appreciated Sir!!! 👍🏾


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Two9tene said:


> Show Cliff aka @ctrav some love gentlemen!!


I've got all of the love in the world for ctrav. He is an awesome forum member. His posts make every thread better. And his lawn is spectacular. I believe that I've even visited his journal just to let him know that. He's got a LOTM lawn. I mean every word of that.

But so does SNOWBOB. Turf meets landscaping par excellence.



We all know how much work it takes to pull this off. #voteforSNOWBOB


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

This is as good as I can get it...

https://youtu.be/6PtRe9mBBQs


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@social port I hear you brother! I like the competition this month though. Cheers🍺 to all the nominations this month regardless of the outcome!!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Two9tene said:


> @social port I hear you brother! I like the competition this month though. Cheers🍺 to all the nominations this month regardless of the outcome!!


Hear! Hear! :thumbup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@social port Thanks brother. I really appreciate it man.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> This is as good as I can get it...


It's awesome and like I said you got my vote! This is a great race to the finish and Alpine is right there with an awesome lawn as well!

Cheers to all 🥃!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @social port Thanks brother. I really appreciate it man.


Your lawn is awesome and it's a tight race...way to go and wishing you the best!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

ctrav said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > This is as good as I can get it...
> ...


They're all worthy. Tough choice for anybody. It's all fun.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

^^
It is interactions like this that make TLF the great forum that so many of us enjoy.

Also, #voteforSNOWBOB :lol:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

social port said:


> ^^
> It is interactions like this that make TLF the great forum that so many of us enjoy.
> 
> Also, #voteforSNOWBOB :lol:


All right now I'm starting an over/under hedge on alpine @ 5/1.. any takers? Lmao

#voteforCTRAV


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

I must admit, I do like the stripes however this is not my deciding factor. For me personally I love to see the "rags to riches" journals.

I had that experience with my house in GA when I knew nothing about grass. Bought some P77 seed in GA red clay (15k sq ft) and started to "throw her down". Took 5 years to finally have a full grass back yard. :lol: The next year the septic drain field went out and there it went the lawn...


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> This is as good as I can get it...


That's looking dagon good to me!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > This is as good as I can get it...
> ...


It does look good. I have never made Bermuda look that good before. I also know what it's like to push mow an acre just because it will look better. These guys have put in blood sweat and tears. I hope they know that other people on here notice their hard work even if they don't win.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks like a double digit win for @a@alpine0000...big congrats on a job well done!!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Looks like a double digit win for @[email protected] congrats on a job well done!!


There is still one more day of voting!

#voteforCTRAV


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Looks like a double digit win for alpine0000...big congrats on a job well done!!


Thanks ctrav! And thanks to everybody for the votes  Lots of deserving lawns around here.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @alpine0000!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats...officially! Many thanks to all for me having a run at this honor &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Congratulations to @alpine0000 and to all the nominees! Hell of a month to be a Lawn Enthusiast!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Congrats @alpine0000. Well deserved. Thanks to @social port for the support. And to @Harts. That was fun. Things like this are what make TLF so great.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Congrats @alpine0000 ! All of you have stellar lawns!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Two9tene said:


> Congratulations to @alpine0000 and to all the nominees! Hell of a month to be a Lawn Enthusiast!


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Congrats @alpine0000! Great looking lawn!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Congrats @alpine0000 well done!


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the nomination @rob13psu, and thanks to everybody for the all the votes


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

alpine0000 said:


> Thanks for the nomination @rob13psu, and thanks to everybody for the all the votes


I didn't vote for you but I had my "money" on you for sure.. just ask @ctrav Well deserved win for sure! Also, that number of votes was spectacular!


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Congrats @alpine0000 !!!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Congrats! Well deserved!!!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats @alpine0000 Nice dark stripes!


----------

